# Help with ID of this plant



## wpe_15 (Dec 18, 2014)

Is there anyone who can help ID this plant for me? Thanks!


----------



## wpe_15 (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

See those deep ridges in the leaves, along with that thick central rib running lengthwise? Those prickly serrations on the edges? Those are generally the telltale signs of non-aquatic plants. Not always, but usually.
Many plants will live underwater for a time, but will grow up out of the water, leaving behind an ugly bare stem, like you see here with this specimen. Sadly, such plants are commonly sold for aquariums when they really belong in paludariums.
So what IS it?
Hmm... Is the stem square-shaped? Do you remember if it smelled minty?
If so, it's a mint plant. If not...
It might be a Hygrophila, maybe, which is a plant that loves to grow up out of the water, but as the name suggests ( "water-loving" ) will grow okay fully submersed. They come in a wide variety of forms, so identification can be tricky. They are very common in the aquarium trade. I could be way off, though. Rotala also has that crisscross alternate leaf pattern, but generally doesn't shed it's lower leaves so much like that.


----------



## wpe_15 (Dec 18, 2014)

Yes I was afraid it was non aquatic. But I am pretty sure it is not mint because I have grown them before (gardening). It might be a Hygrophila.


----------



## wpe_15 (Dec 18, 2014)

And no the stem reminded me more of something bamboo shaped


----------

